# Changed Van



## Jezport (Mar 2, 2017)

We have changed from our massive tag axle coachbuilt to a high top long wheelbase panel van conversion.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 2, 2017)

We`ve looked at them, they are very nice indeed      :dance:    Our problem would be where the hell would we put all our stuff      :scared:


----------



## Jezport (Mar 2, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`ve looked at them, they are very nice indeed      :dance:    Our problem would be where the hell would we put all our stuff      :scared:



It has an electric bed at the back giving a massive garage when you need it. Ive also had the gas bottles removed from inside and a tank fitted underneath. Plus the cupboard above the cab is massive. its big enough to sleep a child!
We also had it up plated to 4500kg giving 1500kg payload


----------



## colinm (Mar 2, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`ve looked at them, they are very nice indeed      :dance:    Our problem would be where the hell would we put all our stuff      :scared:



We have the standard Campscout, the only time we fill it to capacity is on the 'family holiday' when we carry most of the camping gear for six.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 2, 2017)

Jezport said:


> View attachment 51263View attachment 51264
> 
> We have changed from our massive tag axle coachbuilt to a high top long wheelbase panel van conversion.



Now that's just one sexy motor! Bet you're well chuffed!:drive::cool1::banana:


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 2, 2017)

Jezport said:


> It has an electric bed at the back giving a massive garage when you need it. Ive also had the gas bottles removed from inside and a tank fitted underneath. Plus the cupboard above the cab is massive. its big enough to sleep a child!
> We also had it up plated to 4500kg giving 1500kg payload



An electric bed,how shocking :scared:good luck with the new van.:wave:


----------



## mickymost (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice van but not sure about the chrome mirror and door handles only one one Side a bit odd


----------



## Debs (Mar 2, 2017)

Very nice, although I also wondered about the bling on one side only, I do like a bit of bling.


----------



## Wully (Mar 2, 2017)

Very nice I like the mirrors and that shade of blue. obviously the first photo was taken before Crome cappings were fitted. Enjoy


----------



## alwaysared (Mar 2, 2017)

Lovely van :have fun:

Regards,
Del


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 2, 2017)

Very nice, I'm quite green with envy.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 2, 2017)

The chrome additions bling it up nicely.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice I'm with Sue I'm quite jealous


----------



## Jezport (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone,
Yes one photo was from before I bought the handle and mirror covers.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 7, 2017)

where was photo taken think it was taken 1/4 mile from here


----------



## Neckender (Mar 7, 2017)

We can't wait Jez to pick our new Globecar Campscout up, phoned last week and it's still in Germany, we're supposed to pick her up from the dealers middle of this month. It looks as if ours is the same colour as yours as well.
Part exing our 2014 Auto Sleeper Broadway and got a very good deal, which we are pleased with.

John.


----------



## Jezport (Mar 8, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> where was photo taken think it was taken 1/4 mile from here



Weston Super-Mere


----------



## Jezport (Mar 8, 2017)

Neckender said:


> We can't wait Jez to pick our new Globecar Campscout up, phoned last week and it's still in Germany, we're supposed to pick her up from the dealers middle of this month. It looks as if ours is the same colour as yours as well.
> Part exing our 2014 Auto Sleeper Broadway and got a very good deal, which we are pleased with.
> 
> John.



Keep us updated, there is quite a few of us Globecar owners in the UK now


----------



## Neckender (Mar 8, 2017)

Jezport said:


> Keep us updated, there is quite a few of us Globecar owners in the UK now


We had a phone call today from SMC that our Globecar Campscout as arrived at the dealers, we're driving across to Newark tomorrow to have a look and to get a pick up date, Exciting.

John.


----------



## Neckender (Mar 8, 2017)

The new van has a bigger fridge than some of the models, with the freezer compartment all the way across the top and it's a compressor fridge, I'm also installing 200 watt of solar panels when I get it home with the Schoadt MPP controller. Twin 11 kg gaslow system which I have bought at a good price off another forum, extra electric sockets in the back for my CPAP machine and loads of bling similar to Jezports.

John.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 8, 2017)

Love your van and colour choice.


----------



## john77 (Mar 9, 2017)

*My Globcar*

Hi  I have a roadscout R same colour as yours. Bought it late last year. Great van realy good quality. We have had just a couple of nights away in it so far just to find the right places for things. First good trip will be up to Scotland end of March cant wait. Enjoy your van and drive safe. John


----------



## Neckender (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks John, it's good to here good reports on the Globecar up to present all the owners that have posted here and other forums are well pleased.

John.


----------



## Jezport (Mar 9, 2017)

***** said:


> Sounds good John.
> That Ice Box would be quite suitable for us, much better than the little 6 inch square one.
> We were passing Highbridge the other day and looked at the Rapido version and Rapido's cheaper range, I can't remember what they were called. We did like the fridge, I expect yours is similar. When we looked at van conversions a few years ago, we did narrow it down to the Rapid or Globecar, with Globecar first choice as at that time only Globecar had the fly screen.
> However we even went larger with the B654SL love the space, but not looking forward to the over 70 medical



Ours has a full height fridge freezer,


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jezport said:


> Ours has a full height fridge freezer,
> View attachment 51517



Looks great Jez,congratulations on a lovely van,

My question is where's the parrot going to go?


----------



## Jezport (Mar 10, 2017)

***** said:


> Just as I thought, similar to the newer Rapido!
> Just the job!
> 
> Question!
> ...



The hob has a glass lid that shields it so thats not a problem.
Its a 3 way fridge, but we have 2 AGM batteries anyway


----------



## Jezport (Mar 10, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> Looks great Jez,congratulations on a lovely van,
> 
> My question is where's the parrot going to go?



She travels on the table, she likes watching outside  but her cage stays under the bed most the time when pitched.


----------



## Neckender (Mar 10, 2017)

Jezport said:


> The hob has a glass lid that shields it so thats not a problem.
> Its a 3 way fridge, but we have 2 AGM batteries anyway



Our fridge looks exactly like yours Jez but ours is definatly a compressor fridge.

We pick our van up on the 3rd April, can't wait.

John.


----------



## Jezport (Mar 10, 2017)

I am looking at having full air suspension fitted by SAP at Doncaster. Our old van was a tag axle torsion bar set up so was rock solid, this van being as tall but on rear leaf spring isnt quite as stable in winds and when over taken by lorries. Its pretty good but I want it better. I will report back once Ive don the deed. Will possibly go for leveling jacks at the same time.


----------



## Neckender (Mar 10, 2017)

The compressor fridge will suit us a lot better because of the steep incline of our drive as we have never been able to load the fridges on our previous vans the day before we are ready to leave.

John.


----------



## Neckender (Mar 10, 2017)

I also bought the bling for our radiator grill as the brochure showed a black shiny grill, anyway ours as come with chrome strips along the grill.

John.


----------



## Jezport (Mar 10, 2017)

Neckender said:


> The compressor fridge will suit us a lot better because of the steep incline of our drive as we have never been able to load the fridges on our previous vans the day before we are ready to leave.
> 
> John.



You need EP Levellers, I didnt know they did the big fridge freezer in a compressor version.


----------

